# The ICW - Single Handed - Well, Almost!



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

After leaving the Chesapeake's upper reaches on October 2, just two days after my 50th Anniversary, I've finally arrived in sunny Florida. Yep, it took that long. 12 days lost to weather, days when I've been tied to a dock freezing my butt off, days when the winds howled at 50 or more, 12-hour days of battling waves to 7 feet, 4 knot tides, 5-foot wakes from idiot power boaters, and naturally, two groundings.

Fortunately, I've also been blessed. I beautiful, young lady, who is an avid sailor, has been with me for the past 5 days and nights. She can sail a boat better than 99 percent of the sailors I've come across during the past 7 years, she can cook, but I would rather cook for her instad, she loves my Green Coconut Margarettas, and best of all she has helped restore my sanity. This wonderful lady I'm talking about is our own Mel (Melissa), who graciously accepted my plea for help in traveling to south Florida in my trusty, old 33 Morgan Out Island. Yep, she likes the boat too.

I'm not really sure if I could have made it this far without Mel's help. Her knowledge of boating, and lots of other subjects if unsurpassed. She and I seem to have a lot in common, and in many respects we've almost led paralell lives, but under totally different circumstances. Yes, I'm in love with Mel. 

During these many weeks on the water I've also met a lot of other wonderful folks, Mario and I keep in touch almost daily and I hole to meet up with him sometime tomorrow. Roger and Sandy, a wonderful couple I met 500 miles to the north, traveled here from Detroit and have been on the water for three months. We get together for dinner once in a while, toss a couple margarettas, and they got to hear me perform at Myrtle Beach Yacht Club. The lady at the YC wanted me to stay a few weeks, but I declined.

The trip thus far has been mostly alone. The ICW has been nearly deserted, some days I saw up to a dozen boats, but most days I traveled 10 to 12 hours in the wilderness, completely alone. 

More to come,

Gary


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

Gary, you rock! Good on ya, and thanks for the inspiration.


----------



## HDChopper (Oct 17, 2010)

Glad to here you got there Gary  

Nutten better than good company & intelligent conservation ! Good to know the Morgan 33 can take it one of the boats on my long list...


----------



## ShoalFinder (May 18, 2012)

Fantastic story, Gary. That was a joy to read. I look forward to future installments!


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

This is the kind of post I LOVE to read. A couple of veteran SNers sailing together and slamming back the booze! Huzzah!

Great job Gary and Mel! Pics when you can!!!


----------



## Skipper Jer (Aug 26, 2008)

Ahhh, sailing, booze, ICW, wakes, bugs, rain, and running aground. It just doesn't get any better
than that. 
Glad to hear you are doing it Gary.

If you get to Malabar, stop by the Malabar Mariners area and say hi.


----------



## chucklesR (Sep 17, 2007)

Gary, 
Glad to hear you are in the land of bikini's and weather to wear them in. 

Mel - you rock lady. Takes a real sport to put up with green coconuts and a morgan all at the same time. Hope he didn't sing to you too much.


----------



## floridajaxsailor (Aug 4, 2010)

*.*

well done Gary

you have the true adventurer's spirit searing thru u

unlike other poster's focus- I'm not a fan of alcohol
yet the wilderness imagery
& the kinship

peace 
- JD


----------



## CaptainForce (Jan 1, 2006)

'Always good for me to hear of other liveaboard cruisers moving about,- especially other Out Islands. The last I recall you were in Ft. Myers. I guess we've passed by a few times. We're back in Florida too as of Oct. 19th. 'missed some of your harsh weather. I think we were ahead of the wave.


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

Great to hear from you Gary.....I still have visions of you traveling down the ICW with the speakers on deck and the music a playing.

Glad to hear you are safe and sound and living the dream.

Dave


----------



## Silvio (Nov 10, 2010)

Good on ya Gary.
It's good to hear you check in and know that you are well and having a good time.
Fair winds!


----------



## Melrna (Apr 6, 2004)

It has been a real treat this week sailing with Gary. Great person, great boat and great music. Both the boat and Gary having been treating me like a queen. Might never leave. Trying to turn the boat toward the Bahamas and beyond.:>). 
Those Green Coconut Margaritas are Deadly and Oh so good! 
Chasing Sunsets and getting serenata on the ICW!


----------



## azguy (Jul 17, 2012)

sounds like a great trip, glad the tough part is behind you


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

Good for you Gary and Melissa! Look forward to catching up soon. BTW, Gary, I am in the Tortugas first week of December (nudge, nudge).

Brian


----------



## misfits (Dec 9, 2011)

Good to hear that things are going great for you Gary! 

So, awhile back in a discussion about boat heaters, I seem to remember your recomendation about a nice comforter from Bed Bath & Beyond & ..... LOL

Have fun & enjoy!


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

My wonderful lady Mel left me tonight. She has only been gone for a few hours and I already miss this charming woman. Hopefully, we'll get together again at the end of the month and caravan down the keys.

We did an overnighter down the coast, about 25 miles offshore from just below Paris Island, NC and hoped to make Saint Augustine by noon the next day. The weather turned real nasty just after midnight, wind switched around and pushed us farther east, about 30 miles offshore, and the waves and swells were such that making headway was just about impossible. Finally gave up and headed due west for Fernadino Beach, got there about 10 a.m., had lunch, then motored down the ICW to Jacksonville Beach where we spent the night.

During the 5 days Mel has been with me I've managed to regain some of my sanity, which I was slowly loosing. She won't admit it, but she really taught me a lot, for which I'm eternally grateful. 

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## FSMike (Jan 15, 2010)

Gary -
I'm tied up at Marineland Marina (between St. Augustine and Daytona) and I'm equipped with a car should you need anything when you pass this way. Boat is a trimaran named Mandolin.


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

It's a chilly, rainy day here at Saint Augustine, and when my brother gets here at about 10 a.m. I hope to get underway. Just 21 miles to his home in Palm Coast, about a 4-hour motor down the ICW, so I have two hours to get the boat ready to go.

I thought this might be a good time to post some of my observations about the trip. First and foremost, going solo down the ICW is not without mixed emotions. Much of the length, at least from Florida to Norfolk, can be very lonely in October. I left the Chesapeake's upper reaches October 2nd, which as it turns out, was prior to the departure of most of the waterway's snowbird population. Consequently, for much of the past 1077 miles I have been the only boat in sight. This can be a bit disconcerting, particularly when the weather gets nasty, or thoughts begin running through your mind that it could be a huge problem if the engine suddenly died. This would be a bad situation in those stretches of waterway where the channel is 100-feet wide at best and the currents are running at 4 knots. No place to anchor, lots of snags and rocks, bugs big as hummingbirds, and of course, the ever present no-se-ums.

If your boat draft is more than 5 feet, there are lots of places, particularly in Georgia and North Carolina, where you WILL run aground. No question about it. Additionally, there are markers and buoys off station, bridge schedules to contend with, and worst of all, charts that are decades out of date. A quality GPS Plotter is an absolute necessity, both for offshore and in the ICW. However, because of the problems associated with charts being out of date, you must keep in mind that those charts are the exact, same charts that have been loaded into your GPS/Plotter, therefore the accuracy is the same. The big difference is with the GPS you have the ability to look directly at your position while winding through a very, very narrow waterway. This observation reinforces what many will tell you - trying to run the ICW in darkness is insane. I've had just one occasion to do a short segment, a couple miles, in darkness. It's frightening at best.

Offshore, the GPS/Plotter charts are far more accurate, but there are still hazards. You can run aground 4 miles from shore, often in an area that shows 20 feet on the charts. We did that about 130 miles north of Saint Augustine. Fortunately, a shrimper called on the radio and told us which direction to head and we were able to get free very quickly with no damage.

Communications of several forms is a must. A VHF in the cockpit is your best friend, which in my case is a handheld, waterproof model that can reach out about a mile or so to the bridges and marinas. The VHF in the cabin at the map table is just about useless when your alone on the ICW or offshore in nasty weather. Cellular connection is fair to good in most locations, however, there are locations where there is NO cellular connection. My cell phone died yesterday, and at this point I have only intermittent connection at best. Looks as if the marine moisture got to the innards, and there's a distinct possibility that I'll be purchasing a new one this afternoon.

Keeping in touch with the family and friends back home is as easy as the touch of the OK button on my Spot Satellite Messenger. This is one of the best invenstments any cruiser can make. When my cell phone crashed I was able to let the wife and children know that I hadn't vanished from the face of the earth.

Internet connections with a tiny antenna inserted into the USB port have been fair to frustrating. Many places offer WI-FI, but the systems are frequently overloaded and slow. When my cell died I was able to also let my wife know I was OK by sending her an email and telling her why I hadn't called.

These are just MY obversations, and I'm sure there are folks out there with other opinions. I would really enjoy reading some posts from individuals that have actually made this trip during the past 5 years. I've always felt that any knowledge I can garner is helpful, especially from those that have preceded me in their cruise down the ICW.

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## Ajax_MD (Nov 24, 2009)

Gary,

I've long been curious about how you've been faring, your trip report is very interesting. Hopefully Melissa has added to your toolset so that you can better manage things on your own, if you have to.

I have a M33 O/I parked next to me in my marina, so I've finally got an idea of what you're sailing. My limited experience tells me that you made the right choice of motoring down the ICW, where as I would use it to get past Cape Hatteras, and then pop back out, and sail down the rest of the coast in open water. I think my 5' draft would make the ICW a real hassle to do it for the long haul.

It sounds like you're not really a big fan of solitude. There are ways to deal with that. Even though you'll probably never race, there are some very good documents and studies of single-handed Transpac racers that can shed some insight on how people deal with long periods of isolation that may help you.

One fellow on SN (Foolish Muse?) has written a great single-handers guide. It's FREE, and I highly recommend it.

I'm glad you're ok, and that your journey is nearing it's end.


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

Gary,

Living vicariously though you. Glad you were able to have Mels company for the last few days. She always has great posts here so I am sure she was a spirit lifter.

Now you are getting to where you set out to be. Please enjoy the smell of the roses and stay away from the hummingbird sized bugs down there. In Florida they look like and sound like helicopters.

Dave


----------



## wingNwing (Apr 28, 2008)

Gary - pretty good writeup, you've covered all the major points that we noticed also.

We also draw 5' and have not had trouble running aground on the ICW. I assume that is a lot easier with two than with one, as one of us acts as navigator and communications and the other is helmsman. We also check Cruisersnet.net religiously for updates on shoals and inlets.

Our posts about our trips are in our blog, Life Afloat Archives Our most recent trip, St Augustine FL to Annapolis MD last spring, starts here Life Afloat Archives: Turning our Bow Towards Home and just keep clicking on "newer post" at the bottom left.

BTW, links to websites and guidebooks for ICW are at Life Afloat Archives: Sources of Information for the ICW Trip


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

I've read many books on single-handed sailing, most were pretty informative, and I have a couple new ones on the boat. I guess my biggest problem with solitude is that I've always been a people person - that's why I'm an entertainer/musician/singer. I have the absolutely best job on the planet, and in my profession I come in contact with hundreds of people every day. In the world of entertainment it's called schmoozing with the audience. When I'm alone for days on end and there's no one to sing to other than myself, well, for me at least, lets just say it's a bit difficult.

Another 180 miles to Stuart, where with any kind of luck I'll be entertaining at a local American Legion for about two or three weeks, then off to Miami to meet up with Mel and a few of her lady friends. A couple days later we should all be in the land of beautiful water, palm trees and warmer temperatures. With any kind of luck I'll be singing my heart out at the Hurricane's Tiki Bar a couple nights a week.

Wing, that second set of eyes is a wonderful assett I wish I had. It's somewhat difficult to look at the chartbook, the companion book, day markers, depth finder, GPS/Plotter, etc..., and still have enough time to avoid the snags. I've only shot about 40 photos thus far, which is a fraction of what I hoped to have in the can by now. Can't get the camera out while steering the boat and not hit something in the process.

I was astonished yesterday when a nice bunch of folks at the city dock in Saint Augustine gave me some high 5's for manuevering the boat and backing into the slip while the current and wind were trying to push me somewhere else. I always like to back into a slip, mainly because it's a lot easier to get out under less than ideal conditions.

More to come, and with luck, some great photos in the very near future.

Gary


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

> I've always been a people person -travlineasy


thats true about you,,,you are that

and a flirt:laugher:laugher:laugher:laugher:laugher:laugher


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

I just checked tomorrow's weather, looks pretty good, so with any kind of luck I'll be getting out of here about 9 a.m. and head south to meet up with an old friend in Jupiter. Thought about going outside and exiting Ponce de Leon Inlet, but had second thoughts because there didn't seem to be a lot of locations where I could easily duck back in. Gonna' take another look at the charts tomorrow before departing - just to be on the safe side.

Dave, you've got my number - I love the ladies one and all, especially the many wonderful gals I've met on the sailnet. And, if I were a lot younger, single, and better looking I guess I would be in a lot of trouble. 

Stay Tuned,

Gary


----------



## Melrna (Apr 6, 2004)

travlineasy said:


> I just checked tomorrow's weather, looks pretty good, so with any kind of luck I'll be getting out of here about 9 a.m. and head south to meet up with an old friend in Jupiter. Thought about going outside and exiting Ponce de Leon Inlet, but had second thoughts because there didn't seem to be a lot of locations where I could easily duck back in. Gonna' take another look at the charts tomorrow before departing - just to be on the safe side.
> 
> Dave, you've got my number - I love the ladies one and all, especially the many wonderful gals I've met on the sailnet. And, if I were a lot younger, single, and better looking I guess I would be in a lot of trouble.
> 
> ...


Love the ladies??? And here I thought I was the one. Ummm.....
Hope you had a great time at your brothers house and got a few boat chores done. Miss you lots. My boat is all torn apart fixing the head. See you in a few weeks. 
Mel


----------



## wingNwing (Apr 28, 2008)

When we were in the marina in St Aug we used to love sitting in the cockpit and just watching the show, people trying to dock who didn't know the currents through there, etc. Some of the best entertainment came from the folks who had bow thrusters, because with those crutches they never had to learn how to really, you know, *maneuver* their boats. (As one old-style, modified-full-keel, heavy boat owner to another, well done!)


----------



## misfits (Dec 9, 2011)

You are such a good person!

Keep the stories coming


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

Lost another 10 hours to repairs, 5 yesterday and 5 today. The stuffing box was dripping pretty hard, which really has me worried. Two boat yards later, $40 shelled out, and it's still leaking, but not quite as fast. Hopefully, when I get to Stuart I'll be able to find someone that knows what they're doing.

I left the second boat yard this afternoon at 1 p.m., crossed Ponce de Leon Inlet, thought about heading offshore, but after looking at the charts I quickly discovered there was no place to come back in for more than 100 miles. Didn're relish the thought of heaving too 20 or 30 miles offshore and grabbing some shut eye. OH how I miss Melissa.

Consequently, I stayed inside, ran the ditch with the jib sail out and averaged about 7 MPH, which isn't bad for motorsailing with the engine at about 1800 RPM. I figured I would make Titusville, Florida by 5:30 p.m.. WRONG! Darkness set in at 5:30, no moon, no stars, and 4 blinding lights on the shore that destroyed any hope of night vision. Therefore navigating in these tight quarters was GPS/Plotter ONLY. 

When the night turned pitch black, I got my spotlight out of the locker and quickly discovered the damned lithium batteries were dead as a doornail, so I dug out my trusty maglight. Turned on the light at the first day-marker, the bulb flashed and it went dead. The only light remaining was a tiny LED flashlight with 7 bulbs that was intended for home use. It lit up the markers from a distance of about 40 feet. 

I was able to sloooooly pick my way into Titusville Municipal Marina in inky darkness, and with the help of the dock master I'm tied up. It was a very looooong day, I just finshed dinner at 8 p.m., then fired up the PC.

Mel, you ARE the ONLY ONE! Honest. I promise not to stray. 

Gary


----------



## HDChopper (Oct 17, 2010)

LOL Mel you got a friend for life 

Glad you got in Gary one can never have to much light!
I hear you about fixing , That is the reason I got into mech'in & fixing professionally got tired of paying (& good I might add) for something to be done and it still wasn't correct!
Nothing to do but "If you want it done right you got to do it yourself" forever for me...

Very glad to see you are useing prudence and wisdom for your adventures stay safe keep warm and have fun!


----------



## Melrna (Apr 6, 2004)

Gary, training found me yesterday and I am on an airplane now heading for Dallas. Wish I was with you instead. Be careful out there and don't forget the sunscreen!


----------



## Ajax_MD (Nov 24, 2009)

Lol...you sure have some luck Gary.

I'm surprised your lithium sun-gun was dead. Usually lithium batteries don't self-discharge, ni-cad and Ni-Mh batteries do that.

When in transit, better make it policy to plug it into the 12v outlet at least once per day.


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

Today was GREAT. Only motored for an hour, then sailed down the ICW for the next 35 miles - Oh Yeah! While much of the time the ICW is too narrow and winding to sail at all, this particular stretch was wide open, the channel was bordered by depths of 8 to 15 feet and the wind, 15 knots steady, was blowing from due east. Most of the time that old Morgan was cruising along at 6 to 7 MPH, with occasional bursts to 8. Not only was I able to save fuel, but also wear and tear on my aging engine.

Tonight, the winds are kicking up at about 20 from the east, the temperature began dropping like a stone shortly after 4 p.m., so I opted to spend the night in Melbourne Harbor Marina. It's a nice place, good restaurant on-site, but if you're from Maryland DO NOT order the crab cake dinner. Big mistake on my part.

Gasoline prices at the marinas in east/central Florida will blow your mind - averaging about $5.25 a gallon. This was the first place I actually saw diesel cheaper than gas, but only by about .10 cents per gallon.

The other intelligent thing I did today was to end it a couple hours earlier - before it got too dark to see. Yes, I wanted to sail another couple hours, but after checking the charts I realized there was no sheltered anchorage for at least another 30 miles. Plus, it's quite cold again tonight, and that heat pump on the boat really makes life a lot more comfortable.

I hope to be in Stuart in two days, which is where I hope to play some music at the local VFW while the boat's water pump and stuffing box/packing gland are taken care of at a local marine repair center.

Hopefully, I'll soon encounter weather where the temperature is at least equal to my age (72). Anything lower than 72 seems like the dead of winter. 

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Awesome Gary. I want to be you when I grow up!


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

Smack, Don't grow up. We love you just the way you are. 

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## Dean101 (Apr 26, 2011)

Gary, YOU ARE THE MAN!!!!!:thewave: I'm sure I'm not alone when I say that I look forward to reading updates on your progress. You need to be careful though. You may not realize it but you are raising the envy level here to dangerous levels!


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

So great Gary.....yesterday AM we had frost at home. Was 32 at the boat at 6AM.

Dave


----------



## JonEisberg (Dec 3, 2010)

travlineasy said:


> These are just MY obversations, and I'm sure there are folks out there with other opinions. I would really enjoy reading some posts from individuals that have actually made this trip during the past 5 years. I've always felt that any knowledge I can garner is helpful, especially from those that have preceded me in their cruise down the ICW.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Gary


Too late to be of any use to you, Gary, but a heads-up to anyone yet to pass Mile 0...

I spent last night at Atlantic Yacht Basin in Great Bridge, and their rate was only $1/foot...

I haven't seen a rate that low at a private marina on The Ditch in quite some time...

http://atlanticyachtbasin.com/


----------



## wingNwing (Apr 28, 2008)

@Jon, yes, Atlantic is some nice people. Last spring they charged us a crushing $200/MONTH. Love it.

@Gary, yay you! You're basically home free - there in the land of warmth and sunshine. Enjoy!


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

wingNwing said:


> @Jon, yes, Atlantic is some nice people. Last spring they charged us a crushing $200/MONTH. Love it.
> 
> @Gary, yay you! You're basically home free - there in the land of warmth and sunshine. Enjoy!


Pfft. Don't listen to Jaye! Last week it got down to 59 degrees one night. It was TERRIBLE! I actually had to close some hatches and pull my sweats on over my flip-flops. Even worse, it is only going to get to 79 today. Time to sail south, I guess. This freezing weather is killing me!!!

Snicker!!

Brian


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

Cruisingdad,

Does your grill act any differently in cooler weather for you/ You may have to buy the special adaptor I use here in the north for the fall :laugher:laugher:laugher

I lok forward to the time I will be going south for the winter on the boat, but I will not give up Sept/Oct/ and November on the Chesapeake for warm ewather year round. I love seeing the leaves turn color, the crispness of the cool air, the birds migrating. Almost over now

Dave


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

chef2sail said:


> Cruisingdad,
> 
> Does your grill act any differently in cooler weather for you/ You may have to buy the special adaptor I use here in the north for the fall :laugher:laugher:laugher


It does act differently. Everything gets dried out. I am sure it has nothing to do with the fact I crank i as high as possible to minimize my time in the freezing 60's!!!

BTW, as I have shared with you and Jaye, I really look forward to coming up to the Chessy and visiting that area. Not sure I will stay through November though!!

Brian


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

Today is my second in Stuart at the upper end of Manatee Pocket at A&J Marine, where a very nice young man repacked my packing gland. He accomplished the task in less than an hour - HE knew what he was doing.

Tomorrow, a new water pump will be installed by the same person, which solves most of my problems. The only remaining problem is the cutlass bearing, which Mario graciously dove under the boat and checked out for me yesterday. He has a wet suit and could tolerate the chilly water temperatures much better than this old man. 

Tonight, I'll be performing music with an old friend at a private party, which should be lots of fun, then first thing tomorrow I'll try to line up someone to take care of the cutlass bearing.

Today's temperature was 81 - Ahhhhh, much better. I'm back to wearing shorts and short sleeved shirts. I love it.

By the end of the week, hopefully, I'll be headed for Miami, and with any kind of luck should get there in 4 to 5 days. Then it's just another 100 miles to Marathon.

Oh Yeah! 

Gary


----------



## chucklesR (Sep 17, 2007)

Cruisingdad said:


> It does act differently. Everything gets dried out. I am sure it has nothing to do with the fact I crank i as high as possible to minimize my time in the freezing 60's!!!
> 
> BTW, as I have shared with you and Jaye, I really look forward to coming up to the Chessy and visiting that area. Not sure I will stay through November though!!
> 
> Brian


You have a slip here if and when you need it. 
Most day's of the week there is a car available as well.


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

chucklesR said:


> You have a slip here if and when you need it.
> Most day's of the week there is a car available as well.


Thank you! I really appreciate that. Will not be until next spring/summer. Hopefully see you soon.

Brian


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

Oh man tha will be great. We will all have to have a grill cook off. Start memorizing your recipes.

dave


----------



## wingNwing (Apr 28, 2008)

Ooh, I'm in! My pressure cooker vs your grill - the great boat cooking technique challenge!

Dave, we HAVE to do those Chesapeake Lions burgees if CD is actually going to be here next summer!

Hey CD, we're southbound autumn 2013. Traveling in loose association with 3 other boats, partying our way down to FL. I mention this to you because, we leave the Ches. early (late Sept) so we are way south before any of that cold weather stuff happens. Like, after a leisurely trip we tied up in St Augustine 1 year ago today. So, maybe we'll see you down the waterway.


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

Hmmm...the challenege should be a marketbasket where we are all given the same ingredients, a mystery to us beforehand to make it fair. No recipies....just creativeity


----------



## wingNwing (Apr 28, 2008)

Hmm, let's see - an IT guy, an engineer, a lawyer, and a professional chef competing in a cookoff. And how, exactly, is this playing field even?

(Note how I cleverly invited my friend Phil the lawyer to join the fun?)


----------



## misfits (Dec 9, 2011)

Cruisingdad said:


> It does act differently. I am sure it has nothing to do with the fact I crank i as high as possible to minimize my time in the freezing 60's!!!


Does it take longer to cook food on the grill in that cold temperature?
You guys are too funny :laugher


----------



## misfits (Dec 9, 2011)

travlineasy said:


> Today is my second in Stuart at the upper end of Manatee Pocket at A&J Marine, where a very nice young man repacked my packing gland. He accomplished the task in less than an hour - HE knew what he was doing.


A couple of more cocktails & I could really do something with this being the twisted soul that I am.

Glad everything's working out & you basking in the warmth!
You planning on spending xmas in the Keys?


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

If you guys are having a cookoff, this old man wants to be there. What the Hell, a musician/entertainer has to eat too. 

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

travlineasy said:


> If you guys are having a cookoff, this old man wants to be there. What the Hell, a musician/entertainer has to eat too.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Gary


Mr friend, I wouldn't have it any other way. But first we meet in the keys... btw, I am in the Tortugas the 26ish to first week of december. Wanna come?????

Brian


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

If everything works out the way I hope, I will be meeting up with Melissa at the end of the month, then heading to Marathon. Should be there by the first week in December, and with luck, I may be headed to the Tortugas and be there about the same time you are. And, yes, I'll be spending Christmas in the Keys. I thought about flying home for Christmas, but I would enjoy Christmas much more if my loving spouse of a half-century flew down to the keys instead.

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## Melrna (Apr 6, 2004)

Back from Dallas and dial a disaster in the sims. Passed with flying colors. Now back on the boat getting ready for Gary and the girls. Cannot wait. Have a 2 page to do list. So we are having a cook off and sailing down in the keys with more meet-up of wonderful SNer's. Gone for a few days and missed lots of chatter here.


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

A couple telephone camera photos from yesterday. The boat next to me is Mario and Sherry's Endeavor.










This has been my view for the past few weeks - gotta' love it.










Cheers,

Gary


----------



## CaptainForce (Jan 1, 2006)

Gary, I notice that you have replaced the original portlights on your Morgan. My 1973 Morgan OI has the original portlight design and I'm interested in refits. Send me a PM if you don't want the thread drift here,- thanks


----------



## wingNwing (Apr 28, 2008)

Yeah, looks like a serious SN party/cookoff/gathering in the Chesapeake is in the works for next summer. 

And its starting to look like a SN flotilla southbound next autumn as well.


----------



## chucklesR (Sep 17, 2007)

I'm in as either host or attendee for that cookoff.


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

Captain Force,

All the ports were replaced a couple years before I purchased the boat. They are stainless CE Hood ports Portlights The only problem I've had with them is the jib sheets tend to catch on the outer edges if I'm not careful.

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

travlineasy said:


> If everything works out the way I hope, I will be meeting up with Melissa at the end of the month, then heading to Marathon. Should be there by the first week in December, and with luck, I may be headed to the Tortugas and be there about the same time you are. And, yes, I'll be spending Christmas in the Keys. I thought about flying home for Christmas, but I would enjoy Christmas much more if my loving spouse of a half-century flew down to the keys instead.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Gary


I would LOVE that. I will probably leave the week of the 26th, all dependent on weather. Plan is straight from St Pete. Give me a shout if you really are coming.

Brian


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

wingNwing said:


> Yeah, looks like a serious SN party/cookoff/gathering in the Chesapeake is in the works for next summer.
> 
> And its starting to look like a SN flotilla southbound next autumn as well.


Oh Boy... won't that be a sight!

Brian


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

Maybe we could incorporate the cookoff at the annual Rondevous the second weekend of June at MYC. We have slips ( Cheap), anchorage area, good transportation from land, covered pavillion with picnic table and seating for 150 and 6 grills already on site.

Wing...You are right....I wont participate as that might be a tad unfair...of course I would get judged more critically than others because of what I used to do. Tell you what...I would be willing to organize the cookoff and get the marketbaskets together.

Dave


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

I'm still at the boat yard awaiting the installation of a water pump. This should happen in the next few hours, then they're probably going to kick me out of here, which is OK. I'll motor a short distance down Manatee Pocket, gas up, pump out and top off the freshwater tank. Then, with luck, I'll meet up with Mario and Sherry, who arrived yesterday afternoon in a heavy shower, which lasted until late last night. 

I still have to get the Cutlass Bearing worked on, but the yards are so busy here that most couldn't get to me until after Thanksgiving. If anyone has any first hand knowledge of how to replace the cutlass bearing on a Morgan 33 O.I. I would really like to hear from you. You can reach me on my Cell at 443-616-9402. 

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## wingNwing (Apr 28, 2008)

Chef - I was joking, and absolutely we want you to be a particpant - only way to guarantee that there will be at least one offering fit to eat


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

wingNwing said:


> Chef - I was joking, and absolutely we want you to be a particpant - only way to guarantee that there will be at least one offering fit to eat


What?? He knows how to cook? Next thing you know, you'll tell me he knows how to grill (the next level over cooking... like going from Little League to Pro Baseball). This I gotta see!!

Brian


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

> What?? He knows how to cook? Next thing you know, you'll tell me he knows how to grill (the next level over cooking... like going from Little League to Pro Baseball). This I gotta see!!-Cruisingdad


chef2sail<---refuses to dignify that comment except to note that Cruisingdads position on the Pro Team is Towel Boy

Brian,

I will bring my knives along for you to use also. Just let me make sure my medical kit is up to date.:laugher:laugher:laugher:laugher
How did your new knives work out???

Gary,

Of course we want your music. You were a welcome addition to this years Rondevous...a new "twist". Plus we need some great stories from your trip also.

Dave


----------



## chrisncate (Jan 29, 2010)

chef2sail said:


> Maybe we could incorporate the cookoff at the annual Rondevous the second weekend of June at MYC. We have slips ( Cheap), anchorage area, good transportation from land, covered pavillion with picnic table and seating for 150 and 6 grills already on site.
> 
> Wing...You are right....I wont participate as that might be a tad unfair...of course I would get judged more critically than others because of what I used to do. Tell you what...I would be willing to organize the cookoff and get the marketbaskets together.
> 
> Dave


I want in on the cook off Dave... count us in for that for sure.

Gary - been following your thread with interest and awe, excellent stuff! You're living the dream with all the good, great and not so great. Keep up the great work, we look forward to seeing you when you return


----------



## ccriders (Jul 8, 2006)

Cruisingdad said:


> Thank you! I really appreciate that. Will not be until next spring/summer. Hopefully see you soon.
> 
> Brian


Don't wait for summer - July & August. No wind lots of hot and humid. Spring and early summer are fine, second only to autum. But weather isn't the only reason to go to the Chessapeake!


----------



## misfits (Dec 9, 2011)

travlineasy said:


> I still have to get the Cutlass Bearing worked on, but the yards are so busy here that most couldn't get to me until after Thanksgiving. If anyone has any first hand knowledge of how to replace the cutlass bearing on a Morgan 33 O.I. I would really like to hear from you. You can reach me on my Cell at 443-616-9402.


Gary,

At this point in your trip this is the last thing you'll want to undertake on your own. Not that it's hard but it does take some specialized tools to make the job go easy. Try to schedule with a yard somewhere along your travels & let them do it.


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

Misfits,

Belive me, someone that is younger, far more knowledgeable and agile will be doing the cutlass bearing. The crazy part is that all the boat yards are jammed with work down here, snow birds showing up in droves, and they all want their boats yesterday. 

Also discovered that everything, especially transient dockage, is expensive here this time of year. Amazing what escaping the cold of winter will do for Florida's economy. 

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

Didn't sleep much last night. A blasting thunderstorm rolled in and ripped though Palm Beach last night, the worst of it hitting just south of Peanut Island, where Mario and I are anchored. The wind is still ripping pretty good today, probably 20 to 25 offshore from the North with seas to 6 feet according to NOAA.

Tomorrow does't look much better, but at least I'm now wearing summer clothing, shorts and sometimes shirtless - love it. Hopefully, with any kind of luck, I'll make Miami in the next couple days, where I'll await the arrival of my lady captain Melissa. Sure miss that young lady.

The boat fared quite well through the storm, but the old guy aboard her worried like Hell all night long. The anchorage is a bit open, and about 3:30 a.m. a huge yacht ran agound about 500 yard to the east of me. It was at least 150 to 200 feet long, and the captain got on the VHF and asked if anyone knew the number to towboard US. I suspect that captain is looking for a new form of employment today.

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

Mario and I have made it to Fort Lauderdale, FL, just another 15 miles to Miami and take a short break from the ICW. Todays trip involved more bridges than anyone would dream of encoutering, some of which would not wait another 60 seconds for us to arrive. That translates to another 30 or so minute wait till their next scheduled opening.

Had some problems with the jib sail, it was wrapped in such a way that it could not be moved. Mario, who is among the most fit and agile individuals I've come across in years, had me motor along side his boat and while underway in the confines of the ICW, he stepped from the deck of his boat to mine, untangled the jib, then I motored next to his boat again, which at this point is being run by his lovely wife Sherry, and he stepped back aboard and took the helm. This was an incredible feat, to say the least, and scared the hell out of me.

The battery on the PC needs recharging, so I'll try to provide a more in-depth update tomorrow.

Gary


----------



## chrisncate (Jan 29, 2010)

You're going to have to change your screen name soon to "travlininterestingandnotalwayssoeasythesedays"...

Keep posting when you can Gary, fair winds as always


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

Tonight, I'm anchored in a beautiful lagoon, torquoise colored water, a few rolling tarponand quite sheltered from most winds and weather.

The past few days put an entirely new meaning on the word MONEY! I hope to post some photos that will clarify my statement. 

Mario and Sherry are anchored about 150 feet away, close to the dink landing. They love the park, and there's a good chance they'll spend most of the winter here. It's a great location and not at all crowded.

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)




----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

The above photo is Mario's boat in front of a home that's for sale in Fort Lauderdale. 

Gary


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

View from the cockpit this morning.


----------



## chucklesR (Sep 17, 2007)

What's missing in the photo is a boat babe draped over the bow.


----------



## Ajax_MD (Nov 24, 2009)

Mel will be along shortly...


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

All the good looking babes are current with Mario at the State Park.


----------



## azguy (Jul 17, 2012)

I so enjoy your updates, keep em coming and stay safe


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

I hope to see Mel by the end of the week. Here's the place she wants me to buy for her summer cottage. 










Just a couple million payments to go and it's all hers. 

Almost forgot - it comes complete with three pool boys. 

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

Here's the boat that comes with the summer cottage, Mel.


----------



## Melrna (Apr 6, 2004)

So 3 pool boys for the house, how many cabin boys for the boat? I just love how Gary treats me! 
Back in Dallas today and fly back to Miami tomorrow. 
I am taking applications for all positions.


----------



## chucklesR (Sep 17, 2007)

I'm good for the prone or reclined position.


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

Marathon, finally! Sunny, warm, beautiful, great winds, fantastic weather - everything a sailor wants. The prices, however, are somewhat high, but I guess that's the price you pay for being in paradise. 

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

Almost forgot about the pirates in South Florida.


----------



## carl762 (Jan 11, 2010)

The most entertaining thread I've read in a long time around here. Great trip, great detail, great pics, adventure of a lifetime to me. 

Makes me want to run away on the boat.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

Hi 

The photos are great but could you please put a location on the next ones please?

I am doing the same route and I am pretty well lost, so though these places may be obvious to a local I'm stuffed if I know where they are 

The pirate ships were in St Augustine.... I know because when I was anchoring in front of some dopey old castle they started firing cannons at me and then pirate ships did the same. Scared the crap otta me!

I fired a few flares at the bastards and they took off.


----------



## irmedic (Aug 13, 2010)

We came in really late looking for an anchorage for the night a few weeks ago. I brought my boat about and followed that Pirate Ship in to a really great sheltered area. The ICW is a pain with all the bridges and waiting for openings. We had come over from Glades, across Okeechobee in a gale, then down from St.Lucie to Noname harbour at Biscaine Bay waiting for a crossing to West End. Good times.

Great thread!


----------



## Melrna (Apr 6, 2004)

Siting next to Gary on a mooring ball here in Marathon. We have been having a great time here. Gary sang to the four of us last night. We had a blast!! The night before we partied on my boat. Poured everyone into their dinks and prayed no one would fall in. Key West today.


----------



## azguy (Jul 17, 2012)

Nice, sounds great


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

Glad you made it Gary. Hope to see you soon. Blowing stink right now off Useppa. Delaying my tortugas trip. May just come see you. You will serenade me too, right? Don't forget you promised to babysit for a few years. When should I drop the kids off?


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

My kids said those three wonderful words every father wants to hear - "Dad- I'm leaving!"

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## RavenKing (Apr 28, 2012)

Always fun to read about your adventures! We left about the same time in opposite directions. Me bringing my boat home to NC from Hilton Head and you heading south to florida. I just got the boat docked at its new home marina in NC about 2 hrs ago. Same deal, bad weather when I left HH, engine died off shore in zero wind conditions, repairs, hurricane sandy. It was a piecemeal trip up the coast, broken up by work commitments and a upper respiratory infection. Glad I did it, hopefully the next trip will be smoother! Keep on reporting of your adventures. I will be reading them jealously while I slave away.


----------



## ltgoshen (Jan 5, 2009)

Gary, I have been keeping up with your progress. I have to say, it's guy's like you that takes the luff out of the mainsail in my mind and fills it full of wind. Your post have left me checking more often than ever the SN site, looking for a new post. To me its like a drug I crave. I'am so glad you have had a safe trip. I too had some packing problems lately. just tighten ask on here for some pointers and by the end of the week I had fixed the problem on my own. I'am glad Mel made it back. I know you missed her. I am know were ready to do the ditch singled handed or knot. I have put a lot of time in learning and asking for help this past year. I have refurbished a old C&C 30 MK1 this year and sailed the crp out of her learning all that I can. But having to work a job, it's not easy finding time to cast off. Even finding people that want to go is not easy. I think I put 18 trips in and sailed an average of 10 miles each sail. Now winter is her and November only say her off the dock once.

Anyway great post, Man!! you are my hero. I will keep looking for your post . Stay safe. P.S coming back north if you need to stop in Beaufort SC I have a Safe storm Mooring ball you can use for a few days if you like. I will by ya a beer. 
Cheers, Curtis
S/V East Coast Lady


----------



## misfits (Dec 9, 2011)

At 10:30 Am

It is sunny & 69 degrees in Key West, FL
It is snowy & 22 degrees in Greenfield, NH

Not sure why I do this to myself.... 

Hope ya'll get a sunburn today


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

Curtis,

Thanks for the offer of the mooring ball - just might take you up on that when I head north again. (arghhh) Hate the thought of leaving this beautiful place.

This morning, the winds are whistling at about 12 to 15, the sky is cloudless, the humidity is low, the temperature at 10:55 a.m. is 75 degrees. If I didn't have to go shopping and help a fellow cruiser with his charging problems, I would likely venture offshore and see if I could catch dinner for the next week. Great dolphin fishing just five miles from the beach and lots of other delictable species. 

Tomorrow, I'm the entertainment for an art festival being held at Marathon, and the festival exhibitors are nearly all boaters. Should be fun, and I anticipate booking a few jobs from the event.

Live is great in the lower Florida Keys, 

Gary


----------



## Melrna (Apr 6, 2004)

Life is tough here in Boot Key, Marathon. Boats are dancing wildly around the mooring in 15-20 knot wind but all is well. Everyone is doing boat projects it seems. After all cruising is fixing things in exotic places. Cannot wait to hear Gary again today!


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

What a great thread to catch up on all at once. 

Great trip, Gary, glad you are well. Looks like Mel is a real secret weapon. 

I can't decide if these stories are making the cold winter easier up here or whether the winter will feel even longer. 

Need that Green Coconut Rita recipe again. Maybe that's the trick.


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

Had a great day today. Motored the boat up to Sombraro Resort, had a difficult time offloading and getting the music equipment to poolside, which is where I performed for an art festival. We had a ball, Mel and the ladies arrived a couple hours after I started playing, the Tiki Bar was packed, and I had the place rockin'. The lady that managed the resort hired me for a job on December 8 and asked if I would be around for the entire winter.

Unfortunately, the payscale in the keys is pretty low, probably because most of the performers are not full time entertainer/musicians. That's OK though. The side benefits more than make up for the lower pay - I got flashed a couple times by young gals at the bar. God, I love my job.

Last night the relative humidity rose a bit, everything exposed to the outside air was damp, which means I'll be visiting the laundramat more often than I would like. Everything, including laundry machines, are expensive here. $3 to wash a mid size load, and another $3 to dry. That's pretty heavy.

Dockage isn't all that cheap either - averaging about $750 a month at the monthly rate. Mooring ball is $300 a month at the monthly rate. There isn't a lot of folks on the hook here, probably because it's very limited space and mooring fields take up much of Boot Key.

With any kind of luck, I've have a good weather window on Tuesday, head out to the outer edge of the reef and try to catch some fresh mahi-mahi for dinner. Lots of great fish to catch here, but a non-resident fishing license is another bad hit - $45, even for old codgers like me.

Another fun day in Paradise,

Gary


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

Almost forgot.

Green Coconot Margaretta:

3 ounces Jose Quervo Margaretta Mix (Classic Lime)
1 ounce Melon Liquor
1 ounce coconut rum

Over ice - OH YEAH!


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

travlineasy said:


> Almost forgot.
> 
> Green Coconot Margaretta:
> 
> ...


You da man. Classic Lime is the one with tequila already in it, right?


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

Yes, that's the one. Also thought you might enjoy seeing the sunsets we see every evening here at Boot Key Harbor.










Cheers,

Gary


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

GRRRRRRRR,,,You deserve it Gary.


June 8 is the Rondevous next year...You are bringing the music again:cool
:chaser


----------



## jrd22 (Nov 14, 2000)

We had great luck fishing between FL and the Bahamas with a blue plastic "flying fish" about a hundred feet back at five knots Gary. Good luck!


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

Dave,

I'll be there with the music gear - wouldn't miss it for the world. I'll need a dock with electric so I can get the gear offloaded and keep cool at night.

JRD,

If the weather cooperates, I'll be fishing near Sombrero Light along the outer edge of the reef for mahi, kings and yellowtail snapper tomorrow. The locals tell me I can catch all the grunts I want right under my boat, mainly early and late in the day. Haven't had time to test the waters yet, but there was a monster shark lurking at the mouth of the creek when I came into the harbor - probably about 10 to 12 feet long. That'll give you second thoughts about checking the hull and prop with scuba gear. 

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

Heres a really old guy who enjoys his work. Gotta' love this job.










Cheers,

Gary


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

I'm jealous !! You're looking good and inspiring us all.


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

If things work out the way I hope, I should be able to book at least 3 music jobs a week here in Marathon, maybe more. That will keep the funds flowing in faster than they're flowing out. Living on a mooring ball isn't at all bad unless the winds are woofing from the east or northeast. Then it can get a bit bumpy in Boot Key when you're trying to sleep. 

The lovely Captain Melissa just left and dingyed to her boat, which is about 75 feet away. We enjoyed dinner aboard my boat tonight, no way near the dinner she and her friends prepared for me a few nights earlier. Those ladies can really cook, and they're all outstanding sailors as well.

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## Mjfossler (Jun 2, 2012)

Very cool!


----------



## Capt. Gary Randall (Jun 1, 2012)

Hello Gary, we missed you. I left on the 28th headed South to Puerto Rico after Sandy passed us headed northeast. Finally completing the trip to Trinidad. We stayed hunkered down in Marathon spending Angel's birthday there until the storm passed.it was a great trip weatherwise and favorable winds from Windward passage to Mona passage north of Puerto Rico. I heard you had quite a trip and tried to get several messages to you. After we left the US we didn't have much Internet communication. I have a friend that lives in Marathon and I wrote him to try to find you at dockside. He knows the area well and maybe can help you with some extra jobs playing music. His name is Ed the pirate.We sold the Cheoy Lee in Trinidad and flew home to Panama City. We have been looking at several other boats that are much larger. I'm hoping to complete a deal on one this week and hopefully we will see you before you leave the keys. Captg & Angel


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

Captain Melissa left for Miami a few minutes ago, which is where she is home ported for her job. We had a great time together, and again, I will really miss her charming company and companionship. 

Today, like most days here in Marathon, began with a brief rain shower, which, naturally, I enjoyed while motoring back to the boat in the dink. The humidity is somewhat high this time of year, which precludes any hopes of sanding and painting the cockpit and decks, both of which are in need. The engine has to be run daily to keep the batteries charged until the new solar panel arrives, which should be in the next day or two. Probably take a half-day to install and modify the mounting brackets so it will fit where the old one was, but that's part of owning a boat.

The weather should be somewhat less windy and relatively clear tomorrow, which could translate into some good offshore fishing for mahi, snapper and grunts along the outer edge of the reef. Reportedly, there are some king mackerel there as well. I'm looking forward to enjoying some fresh fish for a change.

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

Have you caught anything yet.. You know we demand pictures or it hasnt happened. Glad to hear you are having a great time, you deserve it. All that motoring down the ICW solo was worth it.

Stay well

Dave


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

Hope to have some photos tomorrow.

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## Melrna (Apr 6, 2004)

Left Marathon today and Gary;Two sad days for sure, yesterday crew, today Gary. Winds on the nose 20 knots. Inside not to bad of a ride.


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

The relative humidity at Marathon seems to be climbing daily, and last night it was really high. I have been increasingly worried about keeping my music gear in a climate controlled environment, plus getting it off the boat to take to the various venues. Conseqently, I decided to move the boat from the mooring ball to the city marina this afternoon - which was a smart move. Within three hours the boat's cabin dried out completely with the assistance of the air conditioner. Should make sleeping a lot easier as well.

I'm still in the process of checking out the competition for music jobs, which is a fun experience in itself. It's kinda' neat to hit the Tiki Bars one at a time and watch the entertainers, most of which are fair to mediocre at best. Somewhat like a "Have Guitar - Will Travel" kind of deal.

I'll likely stay here until late January or early February, then head south to Key West for a while, maybe meet up with Captain Aaron and his dad. Need a long day or two to get there, and of course, some good winds/weather. Talked with the local sherif's deputy this evening and he said February here can be pretty nasty, cold and windy. You just never know.

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

> Talked with the local sherif's deputy this evening and he said February here can be pretty nasty, cold and windy. You just never know.


vs Maryland....hahahaah,,Ill trade places with you

Gary, while your there make sure you go to Porkys. They have a real beer can chicken night and the best BBQ east of Texas.

Porky's Bayside BBQ Restaurant - Home

If you can go to the Dolphin Rescue Center also. make sure its the Rescue center vs the other one. My wife and I rode dolhphns there and the money goes to research. Great experience.



















Porky's Bayside BBQ Restaurant - Home

Dave


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

Just got a telephone call from a sailing buddy in Maryland. He's out on Chesapeake Bay near Havre de Grace, Maryland, not much wind, but Peter and his friend, Crazy Greg, have lots of rum onboard, which is currently being consumed in relatively large quantities while they contemplate whether or not they'll be run over by a barge or freighter. They're in a dense fog, can't see more than 50 yards at best, but they claim they're going to enjoy the day - even if it kills them! 

Here, in beautiful Marathon, Florida, the weather is warm, very humid, and there has been scattered showers for nearly 4 days now. Tonight is the Christmas Parade of Boats, followed by festivities at every waterside location in Marathon's Boot Key Harbor. Hopefully, the weather will cooperate long enough to allow me to perform at Sombrero Resort's Tiki Bar this evening.

My Polish friend, Peter, and his Russian friend, Crazy Greg will likely show up here in early January and we'll stock the bar and fridge, then head west for Key West, The Marquesses, and the Dry Tortugas. About a week or so round trip if the weather cooperates. Hope to visit with Captain Aaron during the same trip and get some tips from him about sailing across Rebecca Shoals.

Another fun day in Paradise,

Gary


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

I think we need a youtube of one of these tiki performances, Gary. It's cold and miserable up here right now.


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

I'll try to get something this evening for You Tube. I have a video camera for just that purpose, but not sure how it will work in subdued lighting. I'll give it my best shot.

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

Unfortunately, the lighting at the Tiki Bar last night was much too subdued to shot any video, therefore, I'll try to have someone shoot some during my next daylight job. The humidity here was so high last night that I had to wipe all the equipment down with alcohol sponges and leave the cases open in the air conditioned cabin to get every thing moisture free. Moisture can be really dangerous when it comes to electronic music gear. Today, the temperature is in the low to mid 80s, humidity is still very high, but this is subject to change in the next few days.

Cheers from Marathon City Marina,

Gary


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

It's a long winter. I'll look forward to seeing it, when you can get it.

Any chance that one of those jumbo vacuum storage bags would help aboard? They make them big enough to climb in. Need a shop vac though.


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

Nah. The only corrective measure for ridding the humidity is air conditioning. There's a couple boats here that have fairly quiet generators that run everything on the boat, including the air and heat. They pay for themselves pretty quickly when compared to the cost of being in a $750 a month per month slip. Plus, it's a lot cooler out on the hook or mooring ball than being inshore at the slip, so the air wouldn't run nearly as much.

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Got it. I was thinking that once you get it dried out, the bag may keep it that way, without needing permanent AC on.

You can also buy desiccant bags by the box.


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

Not a bad idea, but keep in mind that my music gear fills the entire 5 X 8 - foot quarter berth. Everything is in fabric cases, but eventually, the salt air and moisture takes it toll. 

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

How do you know when it's sunset in Marathon - someone across the harbor blows a very loud horn that looks like the one in the Ricola Cough Drop commercial every day at sunset. Neat. 

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Alternative for the yacht club signal cannon? Love the cannons, but they always catch me by surprise. A good ole ReeeeeeeeeeeCoLaaaaaaaa would be less startling.


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

Well, yesterday turned out to be another fun day in Paradise, a day that put an entirely new meaning to the work "Cruising."

I'm currently at the dock at Marathon City Marina, mainly to take advantage of having electricity, water, showers, etc..., which is not only for my personal comfort, but additionally, to protect my musical equipment, which is very expensive and subject to the elements. Electronics, all electronics, including marine, tend not to have a long life span when subjected to the harsh, marine environment. So, in this instance, air conditioning is a necessity. Plus, I also enjoy the comfort, especially while sleeping.

Yesterday afternoon, sometime about 4 p.m., the air conditioner/heat-pump began acting up. It was cutting out, then kicked back in, ran for about 20 seconds, then kicked out, leaving just the system's fan operating and circulating hot, humid air. By 5 p.m., the temperature in the cabin was 85 and becoming very damp. It took about an hour to determine that the raw-water pump was cutting out. The manual for the pump said there may be an obstruction - NOT! It suggested several other scenarios, none of which were correct.

Finally, I removed the pump, took it apart, connected it to 110-volts and it ran for about 20 seconds before the thermal cut-off switch shut it down. That was with no load whatsoever. I was getting ready to spend another restless night sleeping in the heat and humidity when an idea struck my tiny brain.

I had a backup saltwater washdown pump sitting in the locker, one that ran on 12-volts, and put out about 3-gallons per minute. I jury-rigged it into the air conditioning system, connected the hoses, then ran wires from the pump to a cigarette lighter plug in adapter extension cable that has an on/off switch. The rigging took about 2 hours. I fired up the system and wallah - I had air conditioning.

Finding a replacement pump on the internet was not easy. The original pump was no longer being made, repairs cost more than a new pump, and after 2 hours of searching I found a pump suitable for the job. It's a Jabsco that runs on 115-volts, which is what comes out of the AC controller box. Today, the outside temperature is 85 and humid - right now, in the cabin, it's 70 and dry. Life is good. 

Cheers from Paradise,









Gary


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

> How do you know when it's sunset in Marathon - someone across the harbor blows a very loud horn that looks like the one in the Ricola Cough Drop commercial every day at sunset. Neat.


This is also a tradition in Swan Creek anchorage at sunset. We have a horn whic mimicks s conch to use too because I cannot for the life of me make any sounds with any of the conches I have here at home ( picked most of them up on the beach in Sanibel, Florida where we have a condo.

Dave


----------



## Melrna (Apr 6, 2004)

Glad you have AC. How did Saturday go? Missing Marathon. Flying this week doing the four letter word called work.


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

Saturday went pretty good, had about 20 to 25 people at one point at the Tiki Bar, the weather was nasty, though - extremely high humidity, moisture on the equipment, but everything survived. The vast majority of the crowd enjoyed the music, including the six drunks at the far end of the bar. 

Hope to see you again before I head north. Who knows, maybe we can sail around Georgia together again, this time with the gulf current. 

Keep in touch, Captain Melissa,

Gary


----------



## mgmhead (Jan 14, 2007)

Gary, I'm in Marathon and would like to catch your act. How do I get your schedule? Can you PM me?


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

MGMhead, I'm at the City Marina, on the bulkhead by the ice machine and workshops. The Boat, a Morgan 33 O.I. is Saturday's Child. You can also reach me on my cell at 443-616-9402. I may be doing a free Christmas Party this Saturday at the marina's Tiki Hut. Not sure about that yet.

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

Last night, while talking with some of the folks on the General Chat, I mentioned that a guy that owns the boat in front of mine built a fiberglass hard-top that is incredible. Here are some photos of his work:



















Bernie, the owner of the boat, is about 8 years younger than me, constantly working on the boat, and I believe he's one of those individuals that loves working on the boat as much, or more, than he does sailing it.

The top is made entirely of fiberglass, no core, strong enough to stand upon, and holds two large solar panels, his travler, winches, lighted and looks great. What do you think?

Gary


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

As Ralph Crandon used to say to Alice "Tonight's the night!" I'll be performing at the Tiki Hut at Marathon City Marina, 6 p.m. till they run me off. i'll be doing some traditional Chistmans songs, as well as some non-traditional Christmas songs, ie, Rudolph The Rednose Raindeer Regae, etc..

Of course, I'll also be doing some of my regular songs as well, Jimmy Buffet, Sinatra, country, bluegrass, and much more. Hope to be joined by some other musicians that are residing on the boats here, too. Should be a fun night, and the party's open to the public. If you're in the area, come on down! 

We're gonna' have lots of fun in Paradise tonight,

Gary


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Gotta get a vid, my friend. We're freezing up here.


----------



## JonEisberg (Dec 3, 2010)

travlineasy said:


> Bernie, the owner of the boat, is about 8 years younger than me, constantly working on the boat, and *I believe he's one of those individuals that loves working on the boat as much, or more, than he does sailing it.*


Sounds plausible, as that arrangement sure doesn't look very conducive to _Ease of Sailing_... (grin)

Guy does nice work, I'll give him that...


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

Just found out today that same boat has carbon fiber masts, no shrouds, stays, etc... Also saw a couple other boats in the harbor with Carbon Fiber masts as well - now that's some big bucks sticking up in the air.

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## chrisncate (Jan 29, 2010)

I look forward to meeting up again when you get back, and hearing about the _real_ deal Mr. Wildcard... I _know_ you have stories accumulated that aren't Sailnet family friendly... 

Keep up the good work Gary, and let me know if you need bail or a hideout, I got you covered.


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

I have been adopted. Went offshore sailing yesterday, the winds and waves were about double what NOAA predicted, rough day, but still enjoyed the five hours I spent out there in the beautiful, azure-blue waters beyond the reef.

When I returned, I noticed my freshwater hose was in the water next to the bulkhead. The adoptor, apparently, loves the taste of fresh water, dragged my hose off the bulkhead, and figured out how to turn the hose on for a short blast. He/she (can't tell) tips the scales at about 800 pounds and is approximately 9 feet long, and loves when I give it a blast of freshwater from the hose. It rolls over and allows me to blast it's belly with freshwater, which apparently washes off loads of tiny parasites. Here are some photos of my newfound friend.



















Every day is another day of fun in Paradise,

Gary


----------



## Flybyknight (Nov 5, 2005)

Amazing!
Thanks for sharing.
Dick


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

What a great adventure. Why come back in the Spring?


----------



## Leocat66 (Dec 11, 2010)

Gary, are you near the Tiki Hut, dingy dock or pump out boat dock? Have been checking the Boot Key Harbor Live Web Cam, but it has been down today. The cam gives a pretty good view as it scans the area including the entire mooring field, including several close ups. Will try again tomorrow.

http://www.bootkeyharbor.com/


----------



## Melrna (Apr 6, 2004)

Did you catch anything? I know you had a fishing line out. Do need my woman's touch and did you say here fishy fishy?
Love your new friend. Just know it is illegal to feed the manatees fresh water. Something about destroying the parasites internally I think. Will have to look it up. I bet she will love for you to sing to her. Ok now I am jealous.


----------



## MarioG (Sep 6, 2009)

Thats so cool Gary just don't get in trouble Like Mel says almost any messing with manatees will get you a $250 fine


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

Didn't know about the freshwater thing with the manatees, but thanks for the heads up on that.

Didn't catch any fish, but the weather precluded that. When the seas calm down for a few days, this should change, but I would welcome a woman's touch.

Might have to fly home in the next few days - my wife has been in the hospital with heart problems. Might have to have open heart surgery - just not sure yet. As I type this she's in the emergency room of Upper Chesapeake Medical Center. I haven't slept much during the past four days, so if I sound a bit incoherent it may be due to lack of sleep.

Hopefully, my wife will be OK, and everything can be taken care without surgical intervention. If not, I'll probably have to leave the boat here, have it stored on the hard untill things improve back home, then come down and bring the boat home at a later date. Worst case scenario is I may have to have someone else bring the boat back, which can be very expensive.

More to come,

Gary


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

I'm so sorry to hear that Gary. Best wishes to your wife for a quick recovery.


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

Best wishes on her getting well soon Gary


----------



## MarioG (Sep 6, 2009)

Sorry to hear about your 1st mate Gary we will keep her in our thoughts. Let me know if there is anything we can do.


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

travlineasy said:


> Didn't know about the freshwater thing with the manatees, but thanks for the heads up on that.
> 
> Didn't catch any fish, but the weather precluded that. When the seas calm down for a few days, this should change, but I would welcome a woman's touch.
> 
> ...


Gary,

We will keep you guys in our prayers.

Brian


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

Just talked with the doctor at the Hospital Emergency Room, says everthing seems to be OK, may have to increase her beta blocker medication a bit, and they'll probably send her home in a few hours. 

Thanks for your well wishes and prayers everyone,

Gary


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

travlineasy said:


> Just talked with the doctor at the Hospital Emergency Room, says everthing seems to be OK, may have to increase her beta blocker medication a bit, and they'll probably send her home in a few hours.
> 
> Thanks for your well wishes and prayers everyone,
> 
> Gary


Great news!!! Now that I have read that, here is our adopted pet:










SHot this pic at Marathon Marina. We nicknamed him Andrew (TDW) given the likeness. Manatees and dolphins are two things we never tire of seeing!!!

Brian


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

Melissa sent me some neat photos last night - thought I would share them with the forum.

1. Best mode of transportation in Boot Key Harbor is a dinghy. It's me, the old guy, leaving the Morgan and headed for Melissa's Hunter where the ladies prepared a feast of grilled pork, and all the trimmings, plus some fantastic rum. Oh Yeah!

2. Chilling out on the Melissa's Hunter with a Green Coconut Margaretta. Nice way to end the day and watch the incredible sunsets here. Most are as good, if not better, than those watched from Mallory Dock in Key West.

3. Heading for Marathon City Marina in my inlfatible taxi.  The white bag in the front of the dinghy is the laundry - no, I don't have a washer/dryer on the boat.




























Another fun day in Paradise,

Gary


----------



## Melrna (Apr 6, 2004)

Sorry to hear about the Admiral. Glad nothing to serious. Let me know if I need to pick you up and take you to the airport if I am in town. Now about those Green Margaritas.. I could use one about now.


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

I just mixed one - it has been a long, long day.

Thanks,

Gary


----------



## carl762 (Jan 11, 2010)

Gary, glad to hear your wife didn't require surgery. Hope she enjoys a speedy recovery.


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

Gary you lost some weight....must have been those days on the ICW


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

Chef,

I've lost about 20 to 25 pounds since I left home on October 2nd. Had some rough days along the ICW, and out in the ocean as well. Skipped lunch most days because I couldn't leave the helm, so that might account for some of the weight loss. Hopefully, the trip home will be a bit easier. 

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## azguy (Jul 17, 2012)

Always love the pictures gary, enjoy that weather...


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

I'm hoping to get some video and post it after the Saturday Night Concert Under The Stars at the Marina Tiki Hut.

Stay tuned,

Gary


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

Been meaning to ask Gary. Did they get the new shore facilities built? I stayed there in '07, when they first expanded the mooring field and we only had 3 showers and the clothes dryers were so worthless it could take 2 hours to dry one load. Not to mention trying to tie up at the dingy dock.


----------



## Ajax_MD (Nov 24, 2009)

Ugh. Do I have to be the one to say it?!

Gary, I admire you as a fellow sailor and adventurer, and I aspire to travel as you have, but you're just not sexy.

This thread is total bunk. 17 pages and not a single photo of Mel. For shame!

:worthless:


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

Mel asked me to swap the photo for one that was more flattering (or she would come to Marathon and beat the Hell out of me!).










Cheers,

Gary


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

As for the shoreline upgrades at Marathon City Marina, yes, there are lots of showers for both men and women, the laundry has about 8 wash machines, and 12 dryers, all of which work, a nice rec room with two small theaters with flat-screen TVs, a couple large workshops for those who need to fix things, and at least 40 storage units.

There are loads of floating dinghy docks, limited dock space in the canal, no fuel, and freshwater is available at 5-cents a gallon. Pumpout boats come to you weekly and these guys are great. They do an outstanding job and you rarely hear anything when they arrive at your boat.

Electricity, both 30 and 50-amp service, is available for every dock space, and for those spending the big bucks to be tied to the dock, the water is free. I'm docked on the sea wall, which makes it easier for me to get my music gear on and off the boat. The price is the same on the floating dock.

For more information, take a look at http://ci.marathon.fl.us/government/departments/marina-and-ports/

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## Melrna (Apr 6, 2004)

Ugggg.. picture of me is ugggg. Good grief. I am not covered up enough.


----------



## FSMike (Jan 15, 2010)

Mel -
You look like you're happy and having a great time. 
Such a picture is never "uggg".


----------



## Ajax_MD (Nov 24, 2009)

Melrna said:


> Ugggg.. picture of me is ugggg. Good grief. I am not covered up enough.


Oh stop, you are not! We've all been very envious of Gary to have such a capable, patient, and lovely teacher and fellow skipper.

Good onya, Gary.


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

Captain Mel is MY HERO! 

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

Garys not coming back:laugher:laugher:laugher


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

Well, I have to work on the video editing process, but here's some raw footage from Marathon Key's City Marina and Boot Key Horbor:





















Just another fun day in Paradise,

Gary


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

A strong cold front ripped through the Florida Keys two days ago, bringing with it a 30-degree drop in temperature. Believe me when I tell you that 52-degrees is brutally cold for us old codgers who seem to have rapidly become accustomed to temperatures in the upper 70s. The accompanying winds with the frontal passage compounded the cold weather problem, causing the waves in Boot Key to rise to nearly two feet at one point. This makes it difficult to make dinghy passages from boats to the marina, but there were some brave souls that pounded through the waves wearing parkas and rainsuits to hear the music I played at the Tiki Hut last night. We had a ball, but I only lasted two hours until I became so cold I could no longer sing and play. This morning, the temperature is back to about 64 degrees and 70 is predicted. 

Christmas at the marina will feature a pot-luck brunch at the Tiki Hut, which will feature a host of wonderful dishes and deserts. I hope to do a New Year's Eve party at the marina as well, which should be lots of fun if the weather cooperates.

Another fun day in Paradise,

Gary


----------



## Ajax_MD (Nov 24, 2009)

That front whacked us all, Gary. Glad to hear things are warming up for you.


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

Gary....did you try Porks BBQ yet?


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

Yes - it was outstanding.

Thanks for the tip,

Gary


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Love the updates. Still need vid of you rocking the Tiki bar!! A christmas carol would be particularly outstanding.


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

I'll try to get a vid at the Tiki Bar next week - maybe New Years Eve party there.

Gary


----------



## azguy (Jul 17, 2012)

I love reading your updates, keep em coming...Merry Christmas !!


----------



## lancelot9898 (Dec 30, 2008)

Merry Christmas Gary,

Enjoy seeing your videos from someone stuck in the mountains of NC some 6 hour drive away from his boat.


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

The weather was beautiful this morning, winds from the northeast at 10 to 12, perfect day for sailing. At 10 this morning, shortly after washing the breakfast dishes and talking with my family in the frozen north, I headed across Boot Key Harbor, passed through Sisters Creek, and out into Hawk Channel. As soon as I cleared the creek markers, the sails went up and the engine was shut down. Had a beam reach most of the way, passed over the reef just east of Sombrero Light, then headed due south till the depths exceeded 200 feet. The water out there is a deep, azure blue, and it actually sparkles as your boat wake pushes the water outward from the hull.

After about 4 hours, the winds increased to just over 20 MPH, so I turned around and had a beam reach all the way to the mouth of Sisters Creek, where I lowered the sails and fired up the engine. What a fantastic way to spend Christmas Day. 75-degrees, low humidity, a wonderful sail, good food and a green coconut Margaretta. It doesn't get any better than this.

The photos are not that great, taken with my cellular telephone. Top is the view of Sombrero Light from 2 miles out in the ocean. And yes, the water is really that blue.









This photo was taken as I passed over the reef northeast of Sombrero Light.









Another fun day in Paradise,

Gary


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

The winds are howling at 32 to 35 at Marathon, the harbor's choppy, so I took a drive to Key West.










Cheers,

Gary


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

Oh you poor thing hope you make to Mallory in time for the sunset ceremony. Was balmy here in your home in Baltimore today with temps in the mid 50s


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

What a memory. I sat at the bar you either took that pic from or was right behind you to the side of the dinning area. Not the big full bar. I got there around lunch time, ordered a margarita. Ate something and ordered another. Long story short, we sat in those stools until 7pm and about 3 band changes. Even the first bar tender got off work, went home and came back and joined us for a drink. Had a great time. Even bought all the CDs from one of the bands. They were a parody act and I thought they were hilarious. When I listened to the CDs many weeks later, they were terrible.

After 7 hours of margaritas (and they make real killers), I had gone way over the limit. Sick as a dog the next day. Couldn't even stand the smell of the lime scented soap in my room without throwing up...... once more.

Bad, bad, bad........... Everyone that was there, reminds me of it to this day. Claim I set a record. I'll take their word for it.


----------

